# fx8150 wont boot(solved)

## hedmo

hi all

i have just installed a amd fx8150 CPU and my box wont boot.it stops at kernel load and no panic as far as i can see.not even  the gentoo minimal cd wont boot or a ubuntu livecd but my old XP installation boots up.i have been taken some photo of it where

it stops.

my box boot =   http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/85/img0061ws.jpg/

gentoo minimal cd =  http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/209/img0060wi.jpg/

and the ubuntu livecd just give me a black screen

i had to update my bios to support the new CPU (beta support).my mobo is a M4A89TD PRO/USB3

regards hedmoLast edited by hedmo on Sat Apr 28, 2012 10:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hedmo

to day i tryed the latest  livedvd with no luck ( its the same)  :Crying or Very sad:  .as far as i can se from the pictures i tok of the kernel load

its stops at the net stuff  :Question:  .is there à rescue cd or something like that with à minimal kernel load and no network

to help me get forward with the problem  :Question:  .

Regards hedmo

----------

## cach0rr0

sysrescuecd is always your best bet, though, no promises

----------

## DaggyStyle

boot the latest ubuntu livecd but use the alternative one, this should give you at least cli.

----------

## hedmo

cach0rr0

thanks for the info.i Will try..

Daggystyle

yesterday i was trying the latest ubuntu usb stick from My friend but Did not boot up.i Did try some options

on it with no luck   :Crying or Very sad:  .its all the same with all ubuntu cd's/ usb's.when i hit start the livecd/dvd/usb it does not hapend a thing.it is à black screen with à white _ in the left corner (blinking) ....thats all. the od thing is that My old XP HDD works but i am feeling wery lost there and want to get My gentoo up running.

regards hedmo

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> cach0rr0
> 
> thanks for the info.i Will try..
> 
> Daggystyle
> ...

 

using the alternative allows you to boot to cli, not to gui, try that if sysrescuecd fails

----------

## hedmo

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> using the alternative allows you to boot to cli, not to gui, try that if sysrescuecd fails

 

thanks for the advice i have manage to get me to some kind of console(its stand (initramfs) at the end of the message) and before that there is an error.i think it is some thing about the livecd (kubuntu 11.04 livecd) that it can not find the medium or some thing like that.its getting somewere   :Very Happy: 

reghards hedmo

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *hedmo wrote:*   

>  *DaggyStyle wrote:*   
> 
> using the alternative allows you to boot to cli, not to gui, try that if sysrescuecd fails 
> 
> thanks for the advice i have manage to get me to some kind of console(its stand (initramfs) at the end of the message) and before that there is an error.i think it is some thing about the livecd (kubuntu 11.04 livecd) that it can not find the medium or some thing like that.its getting somewere  
> ...

 

12.04 is due in a couple of days and the beta is out, why didn't you tried it?

----------

## hedmo

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 12.04 is due in a couple of days and the beta is out, why didn't you tried it?

 

i had this one at home and manage to boot it with the nolapic options.what is that  :Question:   and one more thing kubuntu did not like my raid sets.it could not mount them.everything is working as it should with my other hdd and going to test the gentoo livedvd 

regards hedmo

----------

## hedmo

do day i am quite happy   :Very Happy:  .i have manage to boot up my gentoo again with the nolapic option in grub but there is some more to do  :Confused:  .now when i boot up i only have one core on my CPU :

mybox hedmo # cat /proc/cpuinfo

http://pastebin.com/kVvHdyVm

and i have about 30-50% of CPU load without doing anything.

regards hedmo

----------

## hedmo

got it work to day  :Very Happy:  .had to set  more options to the grub.conf file and had to change nolapic to noapic.

my /boot/grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.3.0-rc1-mm1 real_root=/dev/md3 dolvm domdadm noapic pci=assign-busses apicmaintimer idle=poll  init=/linuxrc

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.3.0-rc1-mm1

regards hedmo

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *hedmo wrote:*   

> got it work to day  .had to set  more options to the grub.conf file and had to change nolapic to noapic.
> 
> my /boot/grub.conf:
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

apic and lapic are not the same...

----------

## hedmo

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> apic and lapic are not the same...

 

correct.

APIC = Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller 

LAPIC = Local Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller

----------

